
Noop: A testable, legacy code friendly, opinionated language for the JVM - acangiano
http://code.google.com/p/noop/
======
nopassrecover
Good luck - it's nice to see someone making a language that suits their
beliefs and requirements.

For me the ability to express myself succintly and to have as much
power/capability as possible are the most important things in a language.
Capable libraries are probably the next most important thing to me (which
combined are why I like C# 3.5+).

However, I can respect the ability, especially when working with a large team
of unknown (or variable) capability developers, the value in having high
levels of testability and language limits.

In those cases you are tackling the problems quite well - testability allows
senior developers to put checks and balances in place, the language limits
help facilitate that testability and keep other developers from doing anything
crazy, the focus on simplified readibility helps developers read others' code
quickly, and executable documentation lets developers get up to speed and
interact quickly.

Because of the legacy code support (albeit a little different in its extent)
I'm reminded of <http://nice.sourceforge.net/> which I think has a few cool
ideas (but is no longer developed though I could be wrong).

It sounds like there is no working code yet, and as such I'm not sure if
you've devised some code examples that demonstrate what you want Noop to look
like (i.e. examples of where it makes Java code better) but if/when you do you
should put them on the main page.

------
dgreensp
Needs code examples.

